# Travailler en couple



## Nanou91 (14 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour les collègues.
Tout d'abord, merci à toutes celles qui m'ont rassurée sur le port de lunettes pour un accueilli. Pour le moment ça se passe effectivement assez bien.

Autre question : j'ai un couple d'amis qui réfléchit sérieusement au projet de devenir tous les 2 assistants maternels et de travailler en couple chez eux.
Ils ont 2 enfants de 8 et 13 ans. Un grand pavillon avec jardin. Alors pour ma part je pense que c'est quelque chose que je n'aurais pas pu faire. Bosser toute la journée avec mon conjoint j'aurais eu du mal car on n'avait pas forcément la même vision des choses sur l'éducation des enfants... Et puis 24h/24 ensemble, j'aurais eu peur que ça aille au clash 😂 .
Y en a-t-il sur le forum qui travaillent en couple. J'ai vu passer certains noms mais je ne me rappelle plus qui (A part Liline à une époque)... Et une Nounou***nat ? cat ? je ne sais plus ...
A quels avantages ou quels inconvénients doivent s'attendre mes amis..
Merci par avance pour vos avis.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (14 Décembre 2022)

Travailler avec mon mari jamais de la vie 😱
Déjà quand il est présent à la maison quand les petits sont là sa me soule grave
Travailler en familles c'est non pour moi 
J'ai testé avec mes parents étant jeune 😤
Après pour certains sa fonctionne


----------



## liline17 (14 Décembre 2022)

si mon mari était sorti du rôle de stagiaire grognon, nous aurions continué, mais c'était épuisant de gérer ses humeurs, de faire une bonne partie de son boulot en plus du mien, et puis, il les faisait de temps en temps pleurer, je devais trop souvent en consoler 1 ou 2.
Par contre, ce que j'en retire c'est qu'il n'y aura pas de problème de cohabitation au moment de notre retraite, nous  sommes assez fusionnels pour nous tenir compagnie.


----------



## Nounou 22 (14 Décembre 2022)

Le plus compliqué c'est que : celui qui rejoint l'autre dans son activité ne se repose pas sur l'autre indéfiniment. Il faut travailler en équipe, trouver chacun sa place et laisser la place à l'autre même s'il ne fait pas comme soi. Être fusionnel aide mais avoir des temps à soi aide aussi. 
Il faut aimer les enfants, regarder dans la même direction, avoir sensiblement la même vision du métier et accepter les différences de l'un et l'autre. Ne pas chercher à être des clones car chacun à sa façon de faire et c'est enrichissant d'avoir quelqu'un qui apporte autre chose que soi....La communication est primordiale, on peut échanger sur nos pratiques professionnelles et passer le relais avec un enfant avec qui c'est difficile. 
Les difficultés rencontrées peuvent être avec les PMI car pas de législation à proprement parlé pour les couples d'assmats vu et considérés comme des assmats seuls. Pas le droit au dérogation ce qui est une aberration. L'avantage d'être deux c'est que le conjoint vit la même chose, les mêmes journées et que par conséquent, on comprend mieux la fatigue de fin de journée de son conjoint qui a passé la même journée que soi. Il faut s'aimer très fort, se respecter sans cesse, et réussir à ne pas parler que du travail. L'organisation est très importante et le dispatching des rôles /tâches également. 
Je pense que si votre couple d'amis fait ça ensemble au même moment sans que l'un rejoint l'autre dans son activité pro, cela amène de la simplicité car ils démarreront sur une même pied d'égalité. 
Voilà pour le petit résumé de ce qui peut être compliqué.....mais c'est une superbe aventure, ça ne peut pas convenir à tous mais quand ça marche, c'est top. Le fait d'être un couple d'assmats est super bien perçu par les parents employeurs. On a pas de mal à trouver de contrats. Le côté atypique plaît beaucoup


----------



## Sandrine2572 (14 Décembre 2022)

Alors moi j arrive déjà pas a vivre avec un mec alors imaginer si je travail avec 🤣🤣🤣😱


----------



## kikine (15 Décembre 2022)

Sandrine2572 a dit: 


> Alors moi j arrive déjà pas a vivre avec un mec alors imaginer si je travail avec 🤣🤣🤣😱


idem, j'ai toujours eu des relations a distance, le père de mes filles est militaire (célibat géographique car pas basé dans la même ville que moi) au début de notre mariage nous étions dans la même mais il partait tellement en mission qu'on se voyait 150 jours sur 1 an
les seules années ou il n'est pas parti et que nous étions dans la même ville donc il rentrait tous les soirs, ben notre couple n'a pas tenu on s'est séparés...
on a beau s'aimer très fort... quand il est en vacances chez moi au bout d'un moment j'ai du mal a le supporter (et vice versa je suppose 🤪  )... certains ne sont pas fait pour la vie de couple...


----------



## violetta (15 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour. 
Ambiance chez Liline, vous m'avez fait rire..
C'est certain que dans votre cas, ça été une mauvaise expérience....bon, de plus, si il faisait pleurer les enfants, ça craint !
Dans ma commune, il y a un couple d'assmat très sympa et investi mais je ressens parfois des tensions dans le couple.
Je trouve que c'est un pari risqué.
Pour ma part, je ne pourrais pas, je suis bien trop indépendante...
Ah la vie de couple !!!!!
Bon moi ça va, il ne m'embête pas....c'est tranquilou et zen à la maison !


----------



## liline17 (15 Décembre 2022)

j'oubliais la PMI qui visiblement n'aime pas ça, j'ai eu 2 visites surprises, des coups de fils désagréables et des interdictions stupides sans raison pendant ces 8 ans de travail en couple, alors que je n'avais pas eu ce genre de chose pendant les 15 ans où j'avais travaillée seule avant.


----------



## nanny mcfee (15 Décembre 2022)

j'ai connu une assmat qui a travaillé en couple très longtemps et tout se passait bien, par contre ils ont préparé le projet, ils ont rallongé la maison d'un coté un espace pour l'accueil des enfants du mari, c'était chouette ce qu'ils avaient fait,elle d'un coté lui de l'autre mdrr!!!  c'est un budget mais ils y avait du taf et ils auraient pas pue travaillé autrement.


----------



## MeliMelo (16 Décembre 2022)

Moi ça ne me dérangerait pas, mon mari travaille déjà à la maison, il interagit avec les petits, etc. donc habituée ^^ Après il faut avoir de la place, pour placer jusqu'à 8 lits, quasi une micro-crèche ^^


----------



## Nounou 22 (27 Décembre 2022)

Le but de travailler en couple est de travailler ensemble... d'avoir un même projet, une même vision....je ne me verrai pas être chacun de son côté avec mon mari....


----------



## Griselda (27 Décembre 2022)

perso je n'aurais de toute façon pas envie de passer ma journée dans un environnement où il y aurait 6 à 8 petits de moins de 3 ans: trop de bruit, d'agitation... La raison pour laquelle je ne veux pas travailler en MAM même si on me l'a souvent demandé... encore moins chez moi du coup et encore moins avec mon Epoux que je veux continuer d'adorer. Ça tombe bien mon Mari n'a pas du tout le projet de devenir Nounou ;-D


----------



## Nounou 22 (28 Décembre 2022)

Je comprends parfaitement les assmats qui ne pourraient pas travailler avec leurs époux, mais nous ça nous convient parfaitement et nous nous épanouissons pleinement....et nos accueillis aussi il me semble....
Il faut de tout pour faire un monde....on est tous différents....essayons d'accepter que ce qui ne fonctionne pas pour soi puisse fonctionner pour d'autres..... surtout en cette période de Noël ou la tolérance est censé être de mise. La différence est riche d'enseignements, on apprend plus au contact de personnes différentes que de personnes qui nous sont semblables ...enfin c'est mon avis 😉


----------



## Griselda (28 Décembre 2022)

Rassure toi Nounou22 ce n'est pas une critique contre ce projet mais plutôt j'explique ce qui fait que non moi je ne le ferais pas. Pas pour les dissuader mais plutôt pour les amener à réfléchir et résoudre ce qui pourrait être un problème, si c'en est un.
Idéalement ici notre collègue pourra récolter des témoignages diverses (celles qui ne veulent pas le faire, celles qui ont tenté et n'ont pas aimé mais aussi celles qui le font et pourquoi elles aiment) et c'est ce qui sera riche d'échange pour aider ce couple. Une liste assez juste des Pour et des Contre mais surtout les arguments ;-)

Exemple: je ne veux absolument pas travailler en MAM mais ça ne m'empêche pas de quelque fois en soumettre l'idée qd la demande s'y prête sans doute.


----------



## liline17 (28 Décembre 2022)

J'ai aimé avoir 6 enfants à la maison, avec 4, je m'ennuie assez vite, sauf au moment des repas et de la préparation pour les sorties où je préférerais qu'ils soient 3.
Pour les activités, 4 qui ne sont pas du même âge, c'est plus difficile à mettre en place qu'avec 6.
J'en faisais plus et ces activités frequentes plaisaient aussi aux plus jeunes qui du coup étaient moins demandeurs de bras.
J'aurais aimé tenté d'en accueillir 7, mais il aurait fallu que mon mari soit plus participant.
Ce qu'il y avait de bien aussi, c'est que celui qui donnait un biberon était entièrement disponible, l'autre gérait les autres enfants. 
Les moments de temps libres se passaient mieux aussi.


----------



## nounou carine (28 Décembre 2022)

Au secours! Mais jamais de la vie je n'aurai travaillé avec mon mari! Déjà quand il est à la maison et que j'ai mes loulous il est chi...!
Alors non,non, et non! 🤪


----------



## Nirvan@ (28 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous

Ca fait longtemps que je vous lis et il n'est jamais trop tard pour participer...

Je suis ass mat depuis plus de 30 ans, j'accueille 3 enfants et mon mari est ass mat depuis 25 ans, il accueille 2 enfants.
il est clair que pour arriver à travailler ensemble, il y a des règles à mettre en place :
-respecter le caractère de chacun
-pour les soins et les apprentissages je m'occupe de mes petits, lui des siens, même s'il y a des interactions; les enfants savent très bien qui est leur référent
-chacun fait sa part de boulot (ménage, cuisine...)
-les sorties se font ensemble ou séparément, tout dépend de l'âges des enfants et de notre humeur
-on intervient pas dans la gestion de l'un et de l'autre, même si on peut en discuter plus tard
-pour les activités de groupe elles sont partagées : si un est plus à l'aise dans la peinture, il fait et l'autre l'assiste
                                                                                  si l'autre est à l'aise dans les spectacles de marionnettes, il fait et l'un l'assiste
-on a le même point de vue sur l'éducation même si on l'appréhende de 
façon différente, mais c'est plus facile car ceux ne sont pas nos enfants.

nous prenons beaucoup de plaisir à travailler ensemble et c'est très enrichissant professionnellement et personnellement.

Bonne soirée


----------



## angèle1982 (31 Décembre 2022)

Nirvan très joli témoignage pour les couples qui voudraient se lancer perso je trouve que lorsque çà "roule" comme vous et votre mari c'est SUPER au moins vous savez de quoi vous parlez qd vous abordez la question de votre travail ... parfois on se sent un peu seule et j'ai souvent entendu mon mari me dire "j'en ai marre de t'entendre raconter tes histoires de gamins" (soucis que j'avais eu dans la journée) mais par contre il m'a souvent aidé pour aller voir certains PE qui m'avaient "maltraitée" je suis plus souple au lait et beaucoup moins diplomate que lui donc çà partait vite en sucette avec moi ... sur cela je l'en remercie ! certaines ici vont dire que le mari n'a pas son mot à dire dans notre travail et bien je regrette mais je n'ai jamais pensé ainsi !!!


----------

